# Somerville 7-14 trip



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

Had Mike, Mikey, and deck hand Gage on the boat for some bow fishing today. Fish were a lot deeper today than the past few outings. Saw a ton of gar rolling but we were only able to connect on one. Lots of big buffs leaving dust clouds. Shot some good ones though. Had a fun day on the water today.


----------

